# ESXi 5.5 and FreeBSD 10: mpt0 timeout



## juanjico (Jul 8, 2014)

HI!

I posted this on VMWare forum with no luck. So, I repost here.

I'm using FreeBSD 10 32 bits virtualiced with ESXi 5.5, and the virtual machine reboots itself every day with this error in dmesg:


```
mpt0: request 0xc6c66c60:4363 timed out for ccb 0xc7b39800 (req->ccb 0xc7b39800)
mpt0: attempting to abort req 0xc6c66c60:4363 function 0
mpt0: abort of req 0xc6c66c60:4363 completed
mpt0: attempting to abort req 0xc6c66c60:4363 function 0
mpt0: completing timedout/aborted req 0xc6c66c60:4363
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): WRITE(6). CDB: 0a 00 ff db 01 00
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): Retrying command
mpt0: abort of req 0xc6c66c60:0 completed
mpt0: request 0xc6c6b720:4573 timed out for ccb 0xc7b39800 (req->ccb 0xc7b39800)
mpt0: attempting to abort req 0xc6c6b720:4573 function 0
mpt0: completing timedout/aborted req 0xc6c6b720:4573
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): WRITE(6). CDB: 0a 00 ff db 01 00
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): Retrying command
mpt0: abort of req 0xc6c6b720:0 completed
mpt0: request 0xc6c6e690:4706 timed out for ccb 0xc7b39800 (req->ccb 0xc7b39800)
mpt0: attempting to abort req 0xc6c6e690:4706 function 0
mpt0: completing timedout/aborted req 0xc6c6e690:4706
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): WRITE(6). CDB: 0a 00 ff db 01 00
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): Retrying command
mpt0: abort of req 0xc6c6e690:0 completed
mpt0: request 0xc6c65e5c:4837 timed out for ccb 0xc7b39800 (req->ccb 0xc7b39800)
mpt0: attempting to abort req 0xc6c65e5c:4837 function 0
mpt0: completing timedout/aborted req 0xc6c65e5c:4837
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): WRITE(6). CDB: 0a 00 ff db 01 00
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): Retrying command
mpt0: abort of req 0xc6c65e5c:0 completed
mpt0: request 0xc6c68474:4943 timed out for ccb 0xc7b39800 (req->ccb 0xc7b39800)
mpt0: attempting to abort req 0xc6c68474:4943 function 0
mpt0: completing timedout/aborted req 0xc6c68474:4943
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): WRITE(6). CDB: 0a 00 ff db 01 00
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
mpt0: abort of req 0xc6c68474:0 completed
g_vfs_done():da0p2[WRITE(offset=33452544, length=512)]error = 5
panic: cannot reassign paging buffer
cpuid = 1
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xc0af6f12 at kdb_backtrace+0x52
#1 0xc0abce21 at panic+0x121
#2 0xc0b5d179 at reassignbuf+0x239
#3 0xc0b44406 at bdirty+0x36
#4 0xc0b43252 at brelse+0x112
#5 0xc0b46990 at bufdone+0x60
#6 0xc0a22fba at g_vfs_done+0x27a
#7 0xc0b464a3 at biodone+0xf3
#8 0xc0a1f844 at g_io_schedule_up+0x1d4
#9 0xc0a1fddd at g_up_procbody+0x6d
#10 0xc0a8bff3 at fork_exit+0xa3
#11 0xc0f80704 at fork_trampoline+0x8
Uptime: 22h11m18s
```
 
The machine is working perfect, until this error appears. The host is running other FBSD VMs, but this is the only with FBSD FreeBSD 10 32bits.

I've been searching with no luck. I tried to change kern.cam.da.default_timeout, and nothing.

Any idea_?_

Thanks!


----------

